# diet coke and breast cysts



## luvmybhm (Jun 3, 2014)

I went to the doctor yesterday for my yearly exam. Everything was going peachy...bp was good...sugar was good...etc. My doctor did a breast exam as part of my physical. She noted I had several small cysts in my breasts. She said they did not feel irregular and I didn't have any of the other signs that accompany cancer (nipple discharge and such), so she said they were probably just cysts due to my raging diet coke habit.

I was floored. First, I had no idea I had cysts. Secondly, I asked how diet coke could give me cysts. She mentioned it was the caffeine.

I was scheduled for my yearly mammogram (as cancer is in my family), but left questioning how diet coke caused cysts.

So I looked it up and it is not just diet cola. Apparently excessive caffeine in any form can cause cysts.

Just wanted to let everyone know what I discovered to pass it along.

PS. giving up diet coke (again).


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2014)

This subject was so intriguing that this came up when I typed in 'cysts, caffeine'---

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/breast-cysts/expert-answers/breast-cysts/faq-20058342

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=79606

http://www.livestrong.com/article/491367-does-coffee-cause-breast-lumps/


I couldn't find any links to studies though. 

My sister had fibrocystic breasts and she didn't drink caffeine. Like me, she was sensitive to it. She was told it was due to birth control pills.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 4, 2014)

This is the first time I have heard that caffeine is related to breast cysts. Not saying I don't believe them but I am sceptical at the moment.


----------



## Jah (Jun 4, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> This is the first time I have heard that caffeine is related to breast cysts. Not saying I don't believe them but I am sceptical at the moment.



Same here. 
If it was the case, you'd think that cysts would be very common because so many people are addicted to caffeine.


----------

